# The Big Question - Filtration! The Big 3 Choice!



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

so *** decided im going to have a HOB Emperor 400 and then adding either of the following..

(after doing my own research which led me to my LFS in the quest of knowledge, the "freshwater" guy i was talking to did nothing but bad mouth the Marineland products and try to push eheim and rena systems on me. i believe that was because thats the products they carry in store lol)

so i turn to you...

Fluval G3 (about 185gph but allows more contact time of water to filter)

vs

Fluval Fx5 (i think its something wicked like 900 gph)

vs

Marineland C-360 (350gph)

im leaning towards the G3, however some people seem to swear by the myth that filters should be able to move your tank over 10x per hour, however im almost more to believe that water should have more contact with the filtration to be more effective... and if you need more movement for aeration to just get a powerhead ....

......any thoughts on any of these pumps? any suggestions?

also since my tank is going to be in the front, where it will be hit w/ from time to time due to 2 large windows direct sun light, of putting either an Internal UV Sterilizer or an inline UV Sterilizer... your thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your best best for a recommendation would be to check the product Reviews section of the forum. This will give you a good idea of what the pros and cons of each filter will be as submitted by the members of the forum.

What size is the aquarium this filter will be used on?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Defiantly out of your choices I would chose one of the Fluvals but I don't have much experience with either Ill let someone else chime in. And I would defiantly have a portable UV sterilizer ready


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

Deeda said:


> What size is the aquarium this filter will be used on?


55gal


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd vote MarineLand. 
Run a 360 on both a 55 & 75. 
No problems. Good canister.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

i was also looking at the Magnum 350 however *** read some bad reviews and people having issues w/ it... so *** kind of put it out of my mind for the time being


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

IMO - I would not do a 350. 
I had one and got rid of it after about 6 months of use. 
The impeller a the bottom of the canister is a bad design.
If your using sand substrate, chose a canister with the impeller at the the top.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The Magnum is a good mechanical filter but is not a good choice as an all in one filter.

The Fluval G3 is overpriced. You will be paying for a lot of features that are useless and you are slaved to their expensive media.

The FX 5 is a great canister but major overkill for a 55 gallon.

The Marineland C360 is a pretty good canister filter and would be my choice of the ones given. It's still overkill for a 55 gallon I think but not as much as a FX5.

Personally, I prefer the Eheim Classic series. You have a wide range of media choices, they have good flow, are extremely reliable, and simple to maintain. A 2215 or 2217 would be fine for a 55 gallon. The only negative is the spray bar and intake tube suction cups which get old and don't stick. But you can replace them with the Zoomed magnet holders and be in great shape.

Andy


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

If you weren't stuck on those three choices then I'd go with an Eheim classic 2217 as well.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

Morpheen said:


> If you weren't stuck on those three choices then I'd go with an Eheim classic 2217 as well.


I could not agree more.. have 2 and love em.

i have the fx5 aswell.. great filter, but the quiet 2217 is just outstanding


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

fluval 405

i herd about the fluval g series and everyone say the price is outragious and the performance is only fit for a 30g

fluval fx5 if way too much for a 55 but it wouldnt hurt t over filter


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

so upon doing more reading my choices have dwindled even more....

im thinking i may not need the HOB Emperor 400 at all.... if nothing else its just there to "polish" off the tank

so im thinking i could get away w/ a Aquatop CF500uv seeing as its only a 500 gal

so my choices are down to either the Aquatop CF500uv or C-360 ..... which i am leaning more to the CF500uv due to the fact of the built in UV so i dont need to get a inline...


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

not on your list but i have had great experiences with Eheim Classic, Fluval 305/405, Rena Filstar XP.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

so with a cannister, on a 55gal, do i really need a HOB?

so if i go w/ a "over the top filter" like CF500uv or C-360 which is for larger tanks...

i mean really the only thing the hob will be doing is polishing the water...


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

rp-photo said:


> so with a cannister, on a 55gal, do i really need a HOB?
> 
> so if i go w/ a "over the top filter" like CF500uv or C-360 which is for larger tanks...
> 
> i mean really the only thing the hob will be doing is polishing the water...


I personally always have a combination of canister and HOB on all my tanks.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

well i just did it ...

i ordered my CF500uv , which will be used as the main filter... and will most likely use the Penguin 350 that came w/ the tank to "polish" the water off most likely a couple bags of Activated Carbon in w/ a some aquarium foam for mechanical barrier ...

thanks for the helps guys ...

now to finish w/ painting the tank if my nice warm weather ever comes back ...

then i can get my substrate and rock and start cycling


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rp-photo said:


> so upon doing more reading my choices have dwindled even more....
> 
> im thinking i may not need the HOB Emperor 400 at all.... if nothing else its just there to "polish" off the tank
> 
> ...


I just recently bought and installed the aquatop cf500uv. I love it. Super quiet, moves a lot of water and has HUGE media baskets(4 total). Each basket holds around 1500-2000g of ceramic rings. I was shocked at the size of the baskets. Just can't beat the price. They also have great support and customer service. I emailed the company before purchasing to ask some questions. Always received response within 24hrs. So far the only complaint I have is with the spray bar. It is kind of small for a filter that pushes that much water. I just use the nozzle.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> rp-photo said:
> 
> 
> > so upon doing more reading my choices have dwindled even more....
> ...


I agree Razor, 100% ... after fighting on Amazon between this and the FX5 , CF500uv won on 2 fronts, 1 PRICE PRICE PRICE, and 2, it has a built in UV .......

so hears a question, how do u have your spraybar setup? do u have it under water like most, or do u you have it placed just above the water level spraying down into the water? also how do you have your media setup? 2 mechanical and 2 chemical? (i.e.: (from top to bottome) Rings, BioBalls, Carbon, sponge ?)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rp-photo said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > rp-photo said:
> ...


I don't use the spray bar that came with the filter. It would probably work ok on the smaller models but the 500 model just has too much flow for the ID(internal diameter) of the spray bar plus the way it hooks up with too many elbows. I just use one elbow and then put my diverter flap from my maxi jet power head on the end of the elbow to direct the flow up or down. Here is the thread in which I show what I did.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=234624&start=180

Also...as for the media baskets. You want your mechanical filtration(filter pads) in the bottom two baskets and biological(ceramic rings) or carbon in the top two baskets. The filter comes with one coarse blue filter pad and 4 fine white(water polishing) pads. I have mine in the following configuration after emailing and talking to aquatop:

Bottom basket: blue coarse filter pad on the very bottom of this basket and one white filter pad on top of it
Second basket from bottom: 3 white filter pads
Third basket from bottom: 1000g of fluval biomax ceramic rings
Fourth basket from bottom(top basket): Same as above....1000g of fluval biomax ceramic rings

The filter will come in and might have some droplets of water inside the filter as they pressure test it from the factory. This is what I did. I took the filter apart taking the top unit(the very top of the canister that houses the motor and UV) and I just wiped it down with a paper towel. The large orange gasket has lubrication on it so it makes a proper seal and when putting the top on it does not roll over causing a leak. After a month or two when you clean be sure to use vaseline or silicone grease to lubricate this gasket. Most important thing you can do with any canister is keep the O rings and gaskets lubed up. Ok...back to the cleaning. I then took all the media baskets, filters and the canister housing itself and rinsed it with water only using my water hose. I then wiped it all down with paper towels. I then assembled it. Hooked it up with all the hoses and primed it. There is a good video on youtube from aquatop showing you how to prime and hook it up.

Also....whenever I hook up canister filters I always use the minimal amount of hose as possible creating a straight line vertical path from the filter to the intake/output of the canister. In my case there is MAYBE 1/2" wiggle room. Mine makes almost a straight rigid path from the canister to my input/outputs.

Keep in mind...I have OCD and I am very anal about these things so you don't have to take everything to the extreme as mentioned above but just letting you know what I did. If I can be of any further help you can PM me anytime you wish. :thumb:


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Keep in mind...I have OCD


ditto


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rp-photo said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind...I have OCD
> ...


LOL...well...you know what they say about misery and company! If you need any help after you receive it just PM me.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

rp-photo said:


> so hears a question, how do u have your spraybar setup? do u have it under water like most, or do u you have it placed just above the water level spraying down into the water? also how do you have your media setup? 2 mechanical and 2 chemical? (i.e.: (from top to bottome) Rings, BioBalls, Carbon, sponge ?)


Good choice of canister! Razor was the one that got me off the fence about it and I have loved mine.

Mine is seeding in a 20g right now, and I have the spraybar under the waterline, pointed up and back. The flow 
is awesome, and Too much for a 20g tank.

I shot video of the first run to help Razor off the fence LoL 













First tray in has Blue pad under white pad. Next in has 3 white pads. Next is 750g of Pre-Filter. Top is 
1000g of Biomax.

This picture is before I added another 500g box of Biomax... TONS of room in these things!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I don't use the spray bar that came with the filter. It would probably work ok on the smaller models but the 500 model just has too much flow for the ID(internal diameter) of the spray bar plus the way it hooks up with too many elbows.


I'm going to disagree with the first part, and TOTALLY agree with the second part....

After playing with a few ideas on how to keep the size of the tubing into the tank, I found Drastic reduction 
in pressure. It seems that the reason we have the flow we have is because of the reduction.... My feeling is that 
if we could keep the same size coming into the tank, and created a spraybar, we wouldn't be happy... Now, get rid of 
the freakin elbows, and we would have a Lot of action...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use the spray bar that came with the filter. It would probably work ok on the smaller models but the 500 model just has too much flow for the ID(internal diameter) of the spray bar plus the way it hooks up with too many elbows.
> ...


Yeah...the force of the water through the tiny holes is what gives it strong circulation. However if as you mention you can reduce the number of elbows into the spray bar then that would help a lot. That is what I did. I just use one elbow with the nozzle I fashioned and the flow is VERY strong. It is truly 300gph with media. I can say for sure because I have it hooked up next to my maxi jet 1200 that does 295gph and the flow is identical. When I hooked up the spray bar with all the stair stepping through 7/16" elbows the flow was good but I don't think it was 300. Hard to say for sure unless I was to fill it into a bucket and time it.

They are sending me a new transition piece to connect the spray bar directly to one elbow and I will test it out during my next water change.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I currently run an Aquatop cf500-uv canister with a penguin 350 on my 55 gal. I use the 350 basicaly for polishing and surface water movement. My tank water is crustal clear.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> I currently run an Aquatop cf500-uv canister with a penguin 350 on my 55 gal. I use the 350 basicaly for polishing and surface water movement. My tank water is crustal clear.


what media do u have in your 350?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just the stock filter inserts with some blue-white bonded filter material that I cut to size. My water is crystal not crustal clear


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

jd lover said:


> fluval 405
> 
> i herd about the fluval g series and everyone say the price is outragious and the performance is only fit for a 30g
> 
> fluval fx5 if way too much for a 55 but it wouldnt hurt t over filter


I have 2 FX5s - one was on a 55g but the fish were large and were able to handle the flow
The G series is $$$ the LFS had a sale $299 from $499. I may buy an Eheim for my parents 55g for a change


----------



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

well thanks to you guys i am now $130 poorer. LOL I pulled the trigger finnaly on the aquatopCF500.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SMoKe0uT said:


> well thanks to you guys i am now $130 poorer. LOL I pulled the trigger finnaly on the aquatopCF500.


LOL...this is a forum full of addicts!!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> LOL...this is a forum full of addicts!!


Duh! :lol:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I third that. I have the AquaTop as well. I just wish Id have found that BEFORE I bought my XP4. Unfortunately, I'm not mechanically inclined like razor... I cant figure out what to do with the spray bar, so its a spray bar.

You'll love the AquaTop. I will be buying at least one more for my 55.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I third that. I have the AquaTop as well. I just wish Id have found that BEFORE I bought my XP4. Unfortunately, I'm not mechanically inclined like razor... I cant figure out what to do with the spray bar, so its a spray bar.
> 
> You'll love the AquaTop. I will be buying at least one more for my 55.


I just wished they had a model that was around 700-800gph before media making it around 350-400 or so with media. That would save me from buying the FX5 to go alongside my aquatop. I really like the aquatop. It is so quiet and does a good job of keeping my water clear.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> I just wished they had a model that was around 700-800gph before media making it around 350-400 or so with media. That would save me from buying the FX5 to go alongside my aquatop. I really like the aquatop. It is so quiet and does a good job of keeping my water clear.


You're getting the FX5 on top of the AquaTop? If you dont mind me asking... why? I am a HUGE believer of over filtration... right now in my 125 I have the AquaTop and Rena XP4. If you're buying an FX5 in addition, then Im questioning my filtration. I dont know much about filtration... I tend to be a "follower" where that is concerned... If I wanted to be over filtrated, do I need something stronger than my XP4?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> You're getting the FX5 on top of the AquaTop? If you dont mind me asking... why?


I've been asking the same thing.... I think it all boils down to.....

O C D :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting the FX5 on top of the AquaTop? If you dont mind me asking... why?
> ...


LOL....partially yes.

The reason is not filtration per se but instead the idea of continuing on with my current arrangement of circulation. Right now I have the cf500 plus the ac110 plus a maxijet 1200. The maxijet is directly in the middle back top of my tank facing straight forward. It does 295gph and is very good at keeping poop and other detritus off the front middle of my tank. It keeps everything pushed to the back where my intakes are. It also creates very strong surface agitation. The cf500 is on the right side and the ac110 is on the left. Right now this combination is working great EXCEPT I have to pull my sponge from my maxijet and clean every water change(4-5 days) and then reinstall and realign the power head and sometimes it doesn't come back on so I have to then stick my hand back into the tank to get it going. The ac110 is susceptible to sand being sucked in and is getting loud at times.

So my solution is to remove the maxijet and the ac110 and allow the dual nozzle of the fx5 to be placed where my maxijet is now with one nozzle facing straight ahead and the other to the left. The fx5 will basically do the left 2/3rd's of my tank and the cf500 will do the right 1/3rd. So in essence I am replacing circulation only with the maxijet(while I do have the sponge it is very coarse) with circulation plus additional mechanical and biofiltration. I will also be able to keep my current surface agitation which I love for keeping the top of the water clear and for excellent gas exchange at the surface.

So basically the way I look at it is two fold. I am getting roughly 550gph from the fx5 with media installed and roughly 280gph(just a rough guess) from my cf500 with media installed. That is 830gph in circulation plus filtration. I currently have the ac110 which is 500gph, the cf500 with 280gph plus the maxijet with 295gph. That is roughly 1075gph. So I am loosing 245gph in turnover but gaining a lot more in terms of mechanical and biofiltration. I would rather have the MUCH better bio and mechanical filtration that the fx5 has to offer over the ac110 and the maxijet 1200 with a coarse sponge pre-filter.

^^^^^^that folks is a look inside the mind of someone with OCD...don't get me started on all the other things I do such as rinsing off my hands and arms before sticking them in the tank, wiping off all condensation off the glass where it meets the trim, evenly spacing out the rocks, etc.....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I just wished they had a model that was around 700-800gph before media making it around 350-400 or so with media. That would save me from buying the FX5 to go alongside my aquatop. I really like the aquatop. It is so quiet and does a good job of keeping my water clear.
> ...


LOL...no...your filtration is fine. You may want to increase your circulation depending on your needs but your filtration should be fine. As much media as those two filters hold and dwell time you should be ok unless you are very heavily stocked in your 125g. As I mentioned in the post above I am trying to accomplish several different things. I want great circulation and surface agitation and I want to achieve that through filtration. I am also going to be upgrading to a larger tank by this time next year, I hope, so I can just move those two filters over.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I did buy that circulation pump you recommended. I currently have it in the back left of the tank, almost at sand level... it cant be angled, so its pointing right along the back wall of the tank. Think it should be moved?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> The reason is not filtration per se but instead the idea of continuing on with my current arrangement of circulation. Right now I have the cf500 plus the ac110 plus a maxijet 1200. The maxijet is directly in the middle back top of my tank facing straight forward. It does 295gph and is very good at keeping poop and other detritus off the front middle of my tank. It keeps everything pushed to the back where my intakes are. It also creates very strong surface agitation. The cf500 is on the right side and the ac110 is on the left. Right now this combination is working great EXCEPT I have to pull my sponge from my maxijet and clean every water change(4-5 days) and then reinstall and realign the power head and sometimes it doesn't come back on so I have to then stick my hand back into the tank to get it going. The ac110 is susceptible to sand being sucked in and is getting loud at times.


Razor, maybe experiment a little.... They sent you the part right? Less elbows.... Try removing the Maxijet. Extend the spraybar to it's full length. Leave 
the AC110 as is. I think that the current from the AquaTop will be good for keeping the poop off the floor.

Either that, or have you considered fishy diapers? :wink: :dancing:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I did buy that circulation pump you recommended. I currently have it in the back left of the tank, almost at sand level... it cant be angled, so its pointing right along the back wall of the tank. Think it should be moved?


I would just play with it. Hard to say where it should be as every tank is different in terms of layout and needs. It really is just trial and error. You do have it in circulation mode right? In circulation mode it is adjustable in all directions and does 1300gph versus 295gph in power head mode.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Im 80% sure its in circulation mode, lol. When we put it together, thats waht I was going after. It doesnt bend up/down/left/right in any mode (I dont think). The fan part is unmoveable.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Im 80% sure its in circulation mode, lol. When we put it together, thats waht I was going after. It doesnt bend up/down/left/right in any mode (I dont think). The fan part is unmoveable.


In circulation mode it has the big shroud over the large white propeller and just blows the water outwards. When in power head mode it sucks the water through the impeller and then out the nozzle. If you click on my video in my sig line you will see it in power head mode.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

OK. I didnt click on your link becuase my computer SUCKS. But, I do know that this doesnt suck the water through, this just blows. I will try to get a picture of it. I dont have lights yet on my 125, so it may be difficult, but I'll try.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> OK. I didnt click on your link becuase my computer SUCKS. But, I do know that this doesnt suck the water through, this just blows. I will try to get a picture of it. I dont have lights yet on my 125, so it may be difficult, but I'll try.


This is what it looks like in circulation mode....it is adjustable in all directions. You can see how it swivels at the base. Make sure you have it hooked up like the picture shows. It should be more than enough for your 125g. I hooked it up in my 75g and it looked like a whirlpool tub inside the tank LOL.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep... thats what it looks like. I'll hae to mess with the direction and see if it swivels.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

It'll swivel. I have an Aqueon that looks like that.

I just don't understand how that's what Razor has.... Looks Totally different to me LoL


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> It'll swivel. I have an Aqueon that looks like that.
> 
> I just don't understand how that's what Razor has.... Looks Totally different to me LoL


It comes with two modes....power head mode and circulation mode. It comes with a impeller and also a propeller. The propeller is the pic I just posted with the shroud and swivel. The impeller is what I currently have in mine and how it is set up in my video I linked in my sig. The impeller sucks water in through the strainer and pushes it back out after it passes through the impeller just like a HOB or a canister filter. When set up in circulation mode it just forces water away like a boat propeller and in a swirling direction.

When I set it up in circulation mode it was way too powerful for my tank. So I just use it in power head mode. I love how this little pump comes with two different mode and all the parts necessary to go either route. Not bad for $23.

Here is a pic with each mode...


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great! Now I want one LoL


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Great! Now I want one LoL


Yeah...I would look at the model that does a bit less in circulation mode than mine does. 1300gph is just way too strong for my tank.


----------

